# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [XIR2]Dploiement => Echec du chargement des informations de base de donnes

## neo.51

Malheureusement les versions de crystal reports se suivent et se ressemblent  ::(: 

Je dploiement est toujours aussi cahotique.

Bon voil j'ai un tat qui utilise un dataset ado.net en source de donnes.
Tour marche impec chez moi. Mais quand je dploie sur mon 2003 server je me ramasse le mssage d'rreur suivant : 



> Echec du chargement des informations de base de donnes.Erreur dans le fichier C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\Bilan de collecte quotidien {C9E1432C-4C36-4D9E-B3FB-8A5D289486E3}.rpt :
> Echec du chargement des informations de base de donnes. 
> Description : Une exception non gre s'est produite au moment de l'excution de la demande Web actuelle. Contrlez la trace de la pile pour plus d'informations sur l'erreur et son origine dans le code. 
> 
> Dtails de l'exception: System.Runtime.InteropServices.COMException: Echec du chargement des informations de base de donnes.Erreur dans le fichier C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\Bilan de collecte quotidien {C9E1432C-4C36-4D9E-B3FB-8A5D289486E3}.rpt :
> Echec du chargement des informations de base de donnes.
> 
> Erreur source: 
> 
> ...


J'ai ssay l'install avec les merge module + le numro de srie et l'install avec le runtime crystal reports install sparment, y a rien  faire j'ai toujours ce mssage d'rreur.

Toute piste est la bienvenue...


 ::merci::

----------


## rabri

esk votre probleme a propo de echec chargement des information de base de donne est deja resolu???
si oui pouriez vous me donner  solution car j'ai rencotr cette erreur

merci

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour, 

le serveur a t'il acces  ADO.NET ??? genre  la base ??

----------

